# HEY HEY !!!!!!! Look at ME



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Just wanted to fit in around here on the NEW Masscops !!!!!!!!!!! I will be posting pix of myself soon !!!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA. Priceless ....



Sniper said:


> Just wanted to fit in around here on the NEW Masscops !!!!!!!!!!! I will be posting pix of myself soon !!!!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

:L: Sniper - I'm halfway through my 2nd coffee and you've just sorted my morning for me.....


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Sniper said:


> Just wanted to fit in around here on the NEW Masscops !!!!!!!!!!! I will be posting pix of myself soon !!!!


I'll play along...
Be sure to show us your squeezed together boobs, act "stupidly" and don't you dare make a single significant contribution to articles with substance.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

And don't forget to SEND PICS.... 



LGriffin said:


> I'll play along...
> Be sure to show us your squeezed together boobs, act "stupidly" and don't you dare make a single significant contribution to articles with substance.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

L4G81 said:


> And don't forget to SEND PICS....


Yeah, "this thread is useless without pics."


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh good Lord and I've been dying to have a need for that one and you beat me to it LG


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Sniper said:


> Just wanted to fit in around here on the NEW Masscops !!!!!!!!!!! I will be posting pix of myself soon !!!!


Don't we already have a thread about transgendered peeps seeking electrolysis????....sorry Snipe.....lol


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Does this belong in the "hot babes" thread?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

LongKnife56 said:


> Does this belong in the "hot babes" thread?


all depends on who is the judge of HOTT these days.............  self-proclamations are fully exempt from this point forward.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

ZING!



Sniper said:


> all depends on who is the judge of HOTT these days.............  self-proclamations are fully exempt from this point forward.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LongKnife56 said:


> Does this belong in the "hot babes" thread?


Maybe a subsection in the "I'm bored" because I look like a gorilla thread.


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

This thread is worthless without pictures.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I believe i've stirred the pot enough for today so i'm going to go enjoy a nice big cup of shut the fuck up.

Well, be safe out there today everybody, the savages will be extra slippery;-)


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

I am not going away. I think you guys are just not used to having a girl post semi-naked pictures of women on threads. 

So sue me if I like women along with men. That isn't a crime last I heard.

I am not leaving the forum although I will not be posting everyday. If you don't like me then that is fine. 


There are a few on here that I don't like either. This is not a perfect world. 


I'm off to work. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Tears Griff !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Seriously, I just laughed my ass off ..... good times.



Sniper said:


> Tears Griff !!!!!!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Everyone needs to get along.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow what did I miss...lol


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Stand back bro, the claws are flying.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

lawdog671 said:


> Wow what did I miss...lol


A bludgeoning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh my !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lgriffin said:


>


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Sniper said:


> all depends on who is the judge of HOTT these days.............  self-proclamations are fully exempt from this point forward.


Snipe defines the word HOTT..lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Michele........ Check your PayPal account in like 20 minutes.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

lawdog671 said:


> Wow what did I miss...lol


I thought I was the only one that was confused


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

jettsixx said:


> I thought I was the only one that was confused


If you aren't part of the solution, you are part of the problem..........


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Is that possible if you dont know what the problems is????


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Snipe before I clicked to read you post, I was already laughing when I saw the title LMAO.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Sniper said:


> all depends on who is the judge of HOTT these days.............  self-proclamations are fully exempt from this point forward.


WOHOO!! I'm all set, the mister is registered here now!! :GNANA:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

mtc said:


> LOL !!!
> 
> Well all he can do is "spank" you when he gets here next week !!


HAH - Don't threaten ME with a good time young lady!! Just kidding, I can't actually respond to that for fear of a privacy invasion that will result in a blarney with the mister.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I will tactfully decline this determined taunting as there is too much that needs fixing around here upon his arrival. A Happy Mister is a good thing indeed! 

:jump:


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey BIL, you keep refering to your "man" as "The Mister". Am I the only one that thinks it sounds like your pulling tricks and The Mister is your john? I don't know, that's just how my mind works.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock said:


> Hey BIL, you keep refering to your "man" as "The Mister". Am I the only one that thinks it sounds like your pulling tricks and The Mister is your john? I don't know, that's just how my mind works.


Your mind is stuck on prostitutes?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

You say that like it is a bad thing. Those poor girls are just trying to make a living and make a few men happy.


----------



## Beal Feirste (Jul 28, 2009)

Rock said:


> Hey BIL, you keep refering to your "man" as "The Mister". Am I the only one that thinks it sounds like your pulling tricks and The Mister is your john? I don't know, that's just how my mind works.


 *Ok now I'm not really sure what I'm looking at here. It's either a poor attempt at humour or more of a nasty slur. To me personally it's associating my wife with being a prostitute. As you can imagine I'm not exactly over the moon about that. Now maybe a further explanation would help Rock. I was going to suggest a pm but seeing as you already have it in the public domain I think here will do nicely. 
*


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

BF............. It is NOT meant in ANY way the way you read it..........


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought Snipe gained a bit of weight...better stay away from that Auntie Annie's/Orange Julius combo at the food court, dude.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm an attention whore or you just wanted to share the pic I PMd you of my last birthday party ?


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

I am still waiting for the PIC,, come on I got to get going soon.......


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Not even Randolph Scott himself would be able to save this thread....

Like this little field mouse, it's doomed.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Damn, shoulda said Sgt. York.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Where's a hamster with a pancake on it's head when you need one?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

This debacle is all Sniper's fault!!!

"KILL HIM!!!!"


----------



## Beal Feirste (Jul 28, 2009)

mtc said:


> BF - no worries - OK? Snipey's just a bit bored at the mall today,,


*That's fine mtc, my problem isn't with Snipey. As they best soothsayers have said in this part of the world, I'm waiting on further clarification. It's the Druid in me.
*


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

ohmigod. this may be the funniest thread lately. THANKS SNIPE.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

All inna dayz werk............


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Um, not to sound like a dip-shit, but would someone please PM me the meaning of this thread?

Oh, and the meaning of life, too, while you're at it, please.

Thanks!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

It's going to cost you ... got a credit card handy? 



Jeepy said:


> Um, not to sound like a dip-shit, but would someone please PM me the meaning of this thread?
> 
> Oh, and the meaning of life, too, while you're at it, please.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

nonononono... look at ME.. internet special massage. u want extra extra?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

lawdog671 said:


> Wow what did I miss...lol





jettsixx said:


> I thought I was the only one that was confused





BaseballBabe said:


> I am not going away. I think you guys are just not used to having a girl post semi-naked pictures of women on threads.
> 
> So sue me if I like women along with men. That isn't a crime last I heard.
> 
> ...





Jeepy said:


> Um, not to sound like a dip-shit, but would someone please PM me the meaning of this thread?
> 
> Oh, and the meaning of life, too, while you're at it, please.
> 
> Thanks!


Ok so it looks like I'm not the only confused dipshit around here. Inside joke? Taking a shot at Baseballbabe? Baseballbabe seemed a little defensive so I'm guessing that's it.

Rock, BF is 3000 miles away from his bride so without understanding the twisted sense of humor I'm sure he's a bit anxious, please put him out of his misery and let him know there was no offense or intent to discredit.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread. I understand and completely appreciate its purpose. However there is a part of me that also respects your odd version of balls and posting so I'm going to respond to that. I'm not one for behind the back nonsense so here goes:



BaseballBabe said:


> I am not going away. I think you guys are just not used to having a girl post semi-naked pictures of women on threads.


 This is not the problem. Many of us women are actually good looking women AND have no problem with other women. I personally have posted hot Irish lasses on the Hot Babe Thread and others have as well (maybe not the Irish lassess...but I digress). The bottom line is that we're all women and we're all aware of the beauty of a woman.



BaseballBabe said:


> So sue me if I like women along with men. That isn't a crime last I heard.


 I can't, nor won't, speak for everyone - but here are my basic rules to sex: if it doesn't involve me, the mister, the family, children or animals, I could care less who gives you a good seeing to. What I *don't* want is to hear about a woman's desire to prove herself pokable on an LE forum. Once you get past the basic teasing that will always be there, not many women are here for masscops\match.com and it's offensive as a woman.

Let's be clear about this - every woman knows how to make her mister come home at night if she chooses - we just don't feel the need to prove it here. My own mister is 3000 miles for weeks/months at a time - but he'll never meet a woman like me. End of story.

I genuinely thought your introduction was a male whacker - I thought to myself there isn't a woman alive who would present herself on a platter that way.



BaseballBabe said:


> I am not leaving the forum although I will not be posting everyday. If you don't like me then that is fine.


 I'm confident that people have read some of my posts and wished for the millionth time that this was actually a forum for LE only, but they bear with me for the most part and I've never had the torch put to me. Everyone knows that Delta vouched for you and given the level of respect the board has for him - we're all waiting to find out why.

That you had the sac to post here says that there HAS to be more to you than " I'm a fuckable boy toy tease". (I apologize for the language) What's wrong with being a cool chick that knows a lot about sports and fitness? What's with the boy toy train wreck you're determined to be?

If the only thing you have to offer the lads on this forum is the basics that you have boobs and a delight tunnel then don't be surprised that some people take offense to that. There are plenty of women on here that are legitimate LE related women who have worked their arses off to be taken seriously.

I'm not one of them, but, women trolling for the TEASE poke make it harder for science nerds like myself to be taken seriously and accepted as a legitimate poster.



BaseballBabe said:


> There are a few on here that I don't like either. This is not a perfect world.


 Please don't make me post the old man, the young lad and the donkey story. As I tell the daughter, there will always be people that don't like you - for no reason other than you, and you'll find yourself in the same place.

Could you PLEASE just show the side of you that Delta knows and vouched for?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

So when I got aff my lazy "arse" and researched some, I confirmed my suspicions. Shame on me but hats off to Sniper. 

BIL, being of Irish descent, I appreciate your sense of humour and seeing you go toe to toe with someone who got you ire up. Keep saying it like it is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow........... Just wow bil.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

\

Somehow, I picture BIL and BF's arguments going like this. That is in NO WAY an insult to either of you...


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

5-0 said:


> \
> 
> Somehow, I picture BIL and BF's arguments going like this. That is in NO WAY an insult to either of you...


I can honestly say this made me laugh right out loud.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

When you go away for a long weekend. You miss much.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Could you PLEASE just show the side of you that Delta knows and vouched for?


<rant on>

Jesus H. Christ.....I don't believe I've seen such a case of mob mentality in many, many years.

Many of you know me (including the OP of this thread). I'm telling you that BBB is a very nice person, and a potentially positive member of MassCops.

Choose to believe me, or not.

Either way, I don't give a shit.

<rant off>


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> delight tunnel


Hahaha,..Is that a new ride at Six Flags, I heard their security is really squared away.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

7costanza said:


> Hahaha,..Is that a new ride at Six Flags.


Yeah, but you have to be 4 + inches to ride it. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Andy0921 said:


> Yeah, but you have to be 4 + inches to ride it. Sorry.


LOL


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

BIL - you just gained stock in my book. Big time.  Thank you for stating this so nicely - VERY well put m'lady!

As far as the way females handle themselves, whether it be on masscops or in daily day to day life ... for christ sake's HAVE RESPECT OR YOURSELF. I know I can vouch for MANY on here (LE women as well as non LE - there is a reason I posted the LE/MC thread folks) who have a sincere problem with a couple females on here who give the rest of us a bad rep by always making sexual comments, sending PM's to male posters about giving sexual favors, making sexual comments for attention, making MORE sexual comments for attention.... did I mention sexual comments for attention?

.... I get it. You are attracted to a certain type, you like the attention frenzy, but my god can you take it to PM more?

There's the old saying "you reap what you sew". I think it's safe to say we know that the men of mc sometimes open the doorways to allow this as well. Shit happens. No one is a saint.

In conclusion, I think that some of the women (and men who are fed up as well at this point ) would really appreciate maybe to just take things down a notch. This is a GREAT site for LE information, relating with others about incidents whether they may be personal or work related and to start seeing the potential bad reputation with all women on MC due to a few bad eggs is pretty disheartening.



Boston Irish Lass said:


> I have thoroughly enjoyed this thread. I understand and completely appreciate its purpose. However there is a part of me that also respects your odd version of balls and posting so I'm going to respond to that. I'm not one for behind the back nonsense so here goes:
> 
> This is not the problem. Many of us women are actually good looking women AND have no problem with other women. I personally have posted hot Irish lasses on the Hot Babe Thread and others have as well (maybe not the Irish lassess...but I digress). The bottom line is that we're all women and we're all aware of the beauty of a woman.
> 
> ...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

OK , i'm clueless too. don't know what's going on other than a few ruffled feathers


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

5-0 said:


> \


I've always wanted to have a go at Tom Cruise with a pitchfork.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Delta,

Please understand that this is not meant as a personal attack on you in any way. We all appreciate the quality (and quantity "10,000 Posts" ) of your posts but cannot understand the association between someone of your stature and an individual who blatantly posts in the same manner on officer.com and other military sites. I really don't care to analyze it any further either so all I can say is:
The issue was addressed.
All parties advised.
Clear.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

+1. Without a doubt.



LGriffin said:


> Delta,
> 
> Please understand that this is not meant as a personal attack on you in any way. We all appreciate the quality (and quantity "10,000 Posts" ) of your posts but cannot understand the association between someone of your stature and an individual who blatantly posts in the same manner on officer.com and other military sites. I really don't care to analyze it any further either so all I can say is:
> The issue was addressed.
> ...


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

BaseballBabe said:


> So sue me if *I like women along with men*. That isn't a crime last I heard.


I certainly dont think you will find any issues with this...

Insert gratuitous photo of hottie, Megan Fox here...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> I've always wanted to have a go at Tom Cruise with a pitchfork.


great. another broad who wants to shag a CRAZY gay guy.......... LOL


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't think that's what she meant.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

kttref said:


> I don't think that's what she meant.


I don't think I axed for your opinion.................


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

BealFeirste said:


> *That's fine mtc, my problem isn't with Snipey. As they best soothsayers have said in this part of the world, I'm waiting on further clarification. It's the Druid in me.*


 WOW, I'm gone for 12 hours and all hell breaks loose. BF - MTC explained it best. Just a shot at humor from me. No offense intended. "The Mrs" seems like a respectable gal. Like MTC said, it's just not a term we're used to hearing here.

CARRY ON WITH THIS DEBACLE!!!!


----------



## Beal Feirste (Jul 28, 2009)

Rock said:


> WOW, I'm gone for 12 hours and all hell breaks loose. BF - MTC explained it best. Just a shot at humor from me. No offense intended. "The Mrs" seems like a respectable gal. Like MTC said, it's just not a term we're used to hearing here.


* Fair enough Rock. Thanks for the reply.*


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow. Just, Wow.



BTW.... Coffee sucks in the sinuses


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

RANDOM LOL! That's why I love ya Stbbrn 



StbbrnMedic said:


> BTW.... Coffee sucks in the sinuses


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmmm. Just so this thread doesn't die . . . .

BF: I think all the Misses need to call you the "Master" not the "Mister."

And just remember if you want to read and post here, you really, really need a thick, thick skin.

Sgt. Crowley is living proof that police offciers can keep their cool even in a potentially life threatening situation.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

LongKnife56 said:


> Hmmm. Just so this thread doesn't die . . . .
> 
> BF: I think all the Misses need to call you the "Master" not the "Mister."
> 
> ...


I'll let the mIster speak for himself on this, but I will say this, no worries about how thick his skin is, I promise you that. He's a Belfast man.

No need to stir the pot. I myself didn't know if he was serious or not. All he did was ask for clarification from Rock - and he got it and moved on.

Sgt Crowley is too good of a man to be thrown in with this thread.

If you really want to keep this alive post pictures of attention whores to keep the laughter coming


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> If you really want to keep this alive post pictures of attention whores to keep the laughter coming


And where has Myrtle been, anyways ???????


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> If you really want to keep this alive post pictures of attention whores to keep the laughter coming


BIL, I don't think there are enough puke bags around to post the one's we have.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Sniper said:


> If you aren't part of the solution, you are part of the problem..........


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Don't want to set off the Attention Pimp:


To paraphrase my Nana speaking about a hefty woman wearing white pants,

Whomever told this fool that wearing an orange fuzzy matching coat and hat set would make him attractive to women should be shot.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Consider it done!



Boston Irish Lass said:


> If you really want to keep this alive post pictures of attention whores to keep the laughter coming


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

:L: Those are awesome


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Sniper said:


> I don't think I axed for your opinion.................


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Am I at work? Domestic at WWW.MASSCOPS! I come out here for a few laughs and down time, helpfull officer saftey posts and some war stories time to time. Reading MC posts won't win you the Hanna, but its helpfull for job related issues at times, take it for what its worth and enjoy it. Don't take posts, bs or not too seriously, relax and enjoy it.
I come on because of very funny people, who make me laugh. I hope this site does not get bogged down with this stuff.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Will you jump off the box and yell "to infinity, and beyond!"? For old times sake.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Just for you brother,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are the man!!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wait...this thread isn't to post funny pictures????


----------

